# Infinite baffle



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

HEllo eveyone, new to the forum.
I am interested in reading about DIY Infinite baffle mains and centers. A search of infinite baffle in this area didn;t bring up much.

Thanks


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

First, welcome to the Shack!

I guess I'd want to know what specifically you're looking for. You don't usually find IB Mains in the real world -- the requirements for such an animal are pretty restrictive. 

You do find "open" baffle speakers out there (Linkwitz's Orions come to mind). Is that what you meant?

JCD


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

I do not believe OB is what I need. My mains and center are to be inside a wall. Here is an older picture.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

OK, I think I see what you mean -- you're looking for in-wall speakers then? That's going to be a different animal than an IB setup. For example, the speakers you posted above don't look like they're open into the room behind them. 

If I'm correct this time (in-wall vs. IB), I'I think you'd be correct -- I don't think I've heard of anyone building a DIY in-wall main/center. I'd imagine those are pretty specific drivers that aren't generally available to the DIY community -- definitely could be wrong though.

In any case, did you have a specific question in mind? Not sure I'll be able to help, but maybe..

JCD


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

I guess my question was relative to DIY inwall. In my research, the closest items I could find were IB, and those pickings were slim. I guess I am looking for a source of DIY info for 3 way inwalls.

FYI, the openings these are about 42" high, 21" wide, 24" deep.


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

I imagine you'd just make the in-wall like a normal speaker but omit any baffle step compensation in the crossover.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Good info, where can I read more about that?


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I think it might be a little more difficult than that -- finding a driver that works well with a shallow "cabinent" can be difficult I'd imagine. Madisound has this one as well as some coaxial drivers that'd work. I just think most drivers would need too much back clearance to work well in wall. I don't know if there are any other issues that would need to be addressed.

As for a crossover, I'd imagine removing the baffle step compensation (BSC) would be the only issue.. I think.

I know I'm not being too helpful.. I'm just giving whatever info I do have.

JCD


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

JCD said:


> I think it might be a little more difficult than that -- finding a driver that works well with a shallow "cabinent" can be difficult I'd imagine. Madisound has this one as well as some coaxial drivers that'd work. I just think most drivers would need too much back clearance to work well in wall. I don't know if there are any other issues that would need to be addressed.
> 
> As for a crossover, I'd imagine removing the baffle step compensation (BSC) would be the only issue.. I think.
> 
> ...


Thank you,

There is a speaker mfg that is preparing to release something that I think will work. Was hoping to better understand the logic as to why.


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

JCD said:


> I think it might be a little more difficult than that -- finding a driver that works well with a shallow "cabinent" can be difficult I'd imagine.





mapatton said:


> FYI, the openings these are about 42" high, 21" wide, 24" deep.


Although normally I'd agree with the shallow statement, these "cabinets" are two feet deep, I don't think this will be an issue. If anything Mapatton will have to fill in space to reduce the cabinet size.


----------



## Brian Bunge (Apr 21, 2006)

Some of Jon Marsh's Modula speakers on HTGuide.com (and maybe the NatP's) have crossover variations for onwall/inwall applications. I'd imagine they'd be comparable to, or possibly better than, some of the best in-walls on the market.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

Many thanks Brian.


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

Any updates on this project?


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

None that I have. I am still researching more information.


----------



## DavidMW (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi,
I too am new and am working along similar lines. I have three Tannoy CMS660 ceiling speakers without a back can and was wondering about the infinite baffle approach for them. These would need to be ceiling mounted unfortunately, but this is only for fill sound in my master bedroom. Any thoughts, ideas, appreciated.
David


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

JCD said:


> I guess I'd want to know what specifically you're looking for. You don't usually find IB Mains in the real world -- the requirements for such an animal are pretty restrictive.


You know I was thinking about this since I first read this thread. I've noticed people who get their start in pro-sound or car-sound refer to "sealed" enclosures as "infinite baffle". My pro-sound speaker design books certainly use that terminology. Even some audio mag writers use that terminology. I assume this is where the initial confusion came from. 

I believe the theory is that because the baffle wraps around it fully seperates the front and rear waves thereby acting like a baffle infinately large. I think this is a misnomer as a true infiinately large baffle would have no baffle step loss from diffraction and sealed enclosures certainly have that.

Just my $0.02.


----------

